# Do you count the bar weight?



## neonebula2001 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a total noob question:

Do I count the weight of the bar when lifting?  My bar weighs 20 pounds.  I want to know so I can gauge what I am actually training with in terms of weight.

Also has anyone here used one of the pull up bars that goes in a doorway?  I am doing the bent over rows and a few other types to get the pull exercises but would like to try to incorporate pull ups fora change of pace.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, you count the bar.

We use a pull up bar for all the family to use.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes,The answer to both of your qustions.

The doorway pull-up bar/ Push-ups, is where it all began for me.


----------



## Skib (Feb 23, 2009)

a friend of mine has one of those doorway pull up bars and i don't find it feels very sturdy... another friend of mine just drilled some hooks into his ceiling and it's much better... not to mention it's more versatile with the hooks as you can use different pieces of equipment... it's hard to explain without showing but it's a good set up... you can attach a straight bar, single handles, those olympic rings for dips (which are damn hard) ... it's awesome... i'll see if i can get him to take a pic...


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think I need to buy a few 25 pound plates soon and I wanted to be able to gauge that I am lifting now.  I can do the bent over rows now with 50 total pounds pretty easily (30 in plates and 20 for the bar) and am doing 3 sets of 15.  I wanted to add some weight and drop the reps and build back up.  This is helpful to know that the bar counts.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2009)

YouTube Video











Lol.

Yes, most people count the bar weight


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 23, 2009)

awww..cute question!


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry Merkaba but being new I will certainly ask a bunch of silly questions


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)

Do a few searches here and if your still not sure ask away, just have an open mind, be wary of who's giving you the advice and please, don't be stubborn.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 24, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> Sorry Merkaba but being new I will certainly ask a bunch of silly questions



"'tis better to ask silly questions then not ask and do silly things"


----------



## bigback51 (Feb 28, 2009)

include the weight of the bar. If you use spring collars, I don`t count these.
Big Back 51


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> This is a total noob question:
> 
> Do I count the weight of the bar when lifting?  My bar weighs 20 pounds.  I want to know so I can gauge what I am actually training with in terms of weight.
> 
> Also has anyone here used one of the pull up bars that goes in a doorway?  I am doing the bent over rows and a few other types to get the pull exercises but would like to try to incorporate pull ups fora change of pace.



Yeah if you are adding the weight of a lift up you count the weight of the bar.

When you here someone say they did a warmup of  135 flat bench thats because this is a basic  1  45 lbs weight on each side of a 45 lb bar.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## Mags (Feb 28, 2009)

"He who asks [a question] is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever." 

The bar doesn't lift itself. Your muscles lift it. Definitely include the weight of the bar no matter how many folks knock you for it. After all, an Olympic bar weighs 45lbs/20kg. And we all know what a significant difference that sort of weight makes to a bench press, dead lift or squat.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2009)

I count the bar and the weight of my arms and sleeves on my shirt.

patrick


----------



## Bennuendo (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah definitely count the bar... I even count the sled weight on things like leg presses, I don't think most do that though


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 28, 2009)

Bennuendo said:


> Yeah definitely count the bar... I even count the sled weight on things like leg presses, I don't think most do that though



I do in conversations...but I don't do much sleddin' and definitely don't track weight when doing them.


----------



## Bennuendo (Feb 28, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I do in conversations...but I don't do much sleddin' and definitely don't track weight when doing them.



I meant to say that I count the sled weight on the leg press machine whenever I use it.


----------

